# James made it through the night!!



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

James may my Syrian really isn't doing too good.... We thought he was getting better... he'd started to grow his fur back, seemed a bit brighter.. but now he's skin and bones and so weak. He decided to climb through his tunnel that takes him outside of his cage last night and it took him over 30 minutes then he was stuck on the 2nd storey of his cage :frown: 

I was so worried. I picked him up and put him back in his little nest he's made (he's not been sleeping in his snuggle pouch lately) and made it comfy with fresh bedding and just had to hope for the best... he didn't even bury himself in and make himself all snug he just layed there breathing heavily.... 

We really thought he was going to go...
My OH is really upset and wants him to go at home.. and neither of us want to put him down because he keeps having bad spells and then he appears to get better... and i couldn't live with myself 

I had work at 6.30 this morning (and was running really late) so I couldn't check on him... so I've had to wait anxiously for my OH to wake up and I just got the text to say he's alive 

He's 1 and 5 months, I hope he gets better! :crying:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Poor you  (((((((Hugs))))))))))

Take him to the vet and see what they say. He's a syrian, so he souldn't be so ill while so young. They will probably give you antibiotics and he should be better soon, good luck!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

He's been to the vet loads. He was on some mite treatment although the vet feared there may be an underlying health problem... 
So the plan was finish this treatment - which helped grow the fur back! but if he's still ill afterwards then he's not very well at all. 

But he died last night :crying: we kept checking on him. 

RIP JAMESY We love you lots!!


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

RIP James, never nice when an animal passes, ud think after having various animals and so many rats over the last 3 years it would be easier for people like and my otherhalf, but im a full grown man and it still brings tears to my eyes, we have a rat called blade who has an absys on his cheek, it was drained but very quickly came back, vet said hes too old now (3 years) to have anything major done for him, as he didnt respond to anti-biotics, i fear i will lose him anyday now. Hes being nursed by one of my other boys at the moment

i keep a list on my forum of all the rats ive lost over the years,

http://forum.berrywoods.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=21

too many


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thankyou. It was so sad, we knew he wasn't doing too well so were checking on him all the time. Went and got ready to go out and checked him again 40 mins later and he was gone :crying: he was so cold with his little paws all curled up  

Just looked at your website  you've lost so many! :frown:


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

a lot them were various rescues id taken in, or ones that were taken from us before they should of been.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

R.I.P James, sorry to hear about your loss xx


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Keeley! :frown: It was so sad cos we'd tried so hard but so did he and he couldn't do it any more bless him 

He's buried in the garden now. RIP Jamesy


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...as Berrywood said, it's never easy, no matter how old you are or how many you've had in the past. At least he's not suffering through illness anymore. RIP James, rest easy now


----------

